#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-06
<pitti> Good morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Welcome back dholbach!
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj:)
<dholbach> hey smartboyhw :)
<Noskcaj> hello sn
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw_,
<smartboyhw_> balloons: You posted chilicuil's interview!
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: You won't like the 3rd question's answer in http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/05/people-behind-ubuntu-quality-javier.html?m=1 ;P
<smartboyhw_> And meh I surely won't want Randall Ross "cloned"
<smartboyhw_> Hmm, Carla, Sergio, Javirr… who's next? Phill?
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> I never set out to be in people's top 10 :)
<smartboyhw_> dholbach: LOL
<smartboyhw_> I know how balloons can easily publish posts, he set his interviews to auto-publish at 8:00AM (his time)
<smartboyhw_> Look at SergioMeneses and chilicuil's publishing time
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses, chilicuil's interview was posted!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, nice! I'll read it as soon as possible :D
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: :D
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, what happen with the xubuntu poll?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: knome won
<smartboyhw> knome 20-2 Noskcaj
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<chilicuil> what was the xubuntu poll about?, to chooce the xubuntu project leader? I saw something in the planet about it
<njin> balloons, hallo, don't worry but the testcase for clock is not ready because actually the app is buggy and i'm spending my time to report bugs LOL and testing it, the team is great, but the app needs work.
<Noskcaj> new bug: clicking the "X" in the new partition table confirm box does the same thing as clicking confirm. is this a bug in ubiquity or partman?
<Noskcaj> bug 1177115 bug 1177116
<ubot5> bug 1177115 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "New partition table confirmation is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177115
<ubot5> bug 1177116 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "maximise button does nothing in Ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177116
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-07
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello phillw
<phillw> hi smartboyhw, how's life?
<smartboyhw> phillw: Great!
<smartboyhw> phillw: Nice to see the interviews going;)
<phillw> good to hear. I've had a 3 day break and come back to 150 emails :/
<smartboyhw> phillw: LOL
<phillw> but the master server and all the VM's have behaved :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: Go to theorangenotebook.com and see chilicuil's interview.
<smartboyhw> phillw: That's good
<phillw> I'll have a look l8er :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: :)
<phillw> smartboyhw: http://www.damnlol.com/why-have-i-never-thought-of-this-29933.html :D
<smartboyhw> phillw: You live in London right?
<smartboyhw> phillw: lol
<phillw> No, further north. between Manchester and Liverpool https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrington
<smartboyhw> phillw: Meh. I'm going to London for a study tour in July
<jpds> smartboyhw: And you're from?
<smartboyhw> jpds: Hong Kong SAR, China
<jpds> smartboyhw: Ah, cool.
<phillw> smartboyhw: I might  be able to arrange a trip there for a meet up if you want?
<smartboyhw> phillw: No need:P
<knome> of course there is need
<smartboyhw> knome: Meh?
<knome> i would encourage any foss people to meet each other.
<smartboyhw> knome: I'm not sure I will be available anyway
<knome> find out
<smartboyhw> knome: Checked and no.
<knome> then why ask?
<jpds> smartboyhw: Hopefully most evenings, when you will do the upmost to make the most of your time in Lonodn.
<smartboyhw> knome: Why can't I sd
<knome> sd?
<smartboyhw> knome: Uh *ask
<knome> well, i'd imagine you'd have checked if you have any time off before asking somebody else if they do
<knome> but nvm
<smartboyhw> knome: BTW I think you can officially announce the Xubuntu QA  changes to us:P
<knome> i will, i will
<smartboyhw> knome: I think the Ubuntu QA Team will be extremely excited:P
<knome> because?
<smartboyhw> knome: Because someone is back!
<knome> we've been here all the time.
<smartboyhw> knome: I mean Mr. e***, he hasn't been here in this channel for a long time
<smartboyhw_> Back
<smartboyhw_> uh
<knome> i just sent a mail to -quality, if somebody would like to approve
<smartboyhw_> Who are the list admins? balloons?
<smartboyhw_> Heck, I don't know who can approve it…
<knome> smartboyhw_, there are several. see the infopage. they will get an email about it though, so no need to poke around.
<smartboyhw> balloons!!!!
<smartboyhw_> Hello chilicuil
<smartboyhw_> Did I congratulate you on the interview posting before
<smartboyhw_> !
<smartboyhw_> ?
<smartboyhw_> Hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, hey!
<Noskcaj> does anyone have a precise daily? i want to confirm a few bugs
<elfy> Noskcaj: can you not get one from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Noskcaj> elfy, i can, but that will take a long time, so i was hoping someone else did
<elfy> oic
<Noskcaj> bug 1177115
<ubot5> bug 1177115 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "New partition table confirmation is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177115
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<smartboyhw> elfy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj10
<Noskcaj10> hello smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Happy with the mail?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, mail?
<Noskcaj> the member one?
 * smartboyhw_ hugs balloons for http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/05/people-behind-ubuntu-quality-howard.html?m=1
<ypwong> smartboyhw_ +1
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, morning! your interview has arrived!
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: Yep. I am overjoyed
<SergioMeneses> :)
<Mirv> if anyone has Ubuntu Touch capable device, I'd approve testing results of apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper ; apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; reboot
<Mirv> it should just work, nothing changing
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: hey, will you be giving a session on QA this OpenWeek? or who was the one in charge for that?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  is balloons
<JoseeAntonioR> haven't got a confirmation from him, that's why I'm asking
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm...
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, around?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Yeah?
<smartboyhw> I can"t do OpenWeek
<smartboyhw> Too close to exam
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, here is JoseeAntonioR asking about openweek
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: I did tell balloons
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries then
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I contact him when he is available
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, please
<smartboyhw> Hello chilicuil, my interview is posted!!!
<chilicuil> let me see it smartboyhw =)
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: Do you want to ask zequence for a Ubuntu Studio session?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: let me find core teams first, and then let me check if I can get two flavors in :)
<smartboyhw> chilicuil; just go to theorangenotebook.com
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntorioR: Roger that
<Mirv> dist-upgrade actually, but just did the testing myself again and copied stuff to qt5-proper
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: wow, that was a nice attitude and a nice interview, congratulations =)!
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: :) Thanks!
<smartboyhw> Hmm, who will be the next one?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I think balloons
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<chilicuil> I've no idea, I'd say someone who has been doing a lot of iso testing =), smartboyhw, good morning SergioMeneses =)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: jejeje, maybe phillw or Noskcaj
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, hey you!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, perhaps
<smartboyhw> You will see an interview of balloons one day;)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-09
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: You saw my interview?
<Noskcaj> yeah, pretty good.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Waiting on yours and phillw's
<Noskcaj> i still don't have a pic for mine. i'll probably just use the squirrel. phill's should be good
<smartboyhw> Maybe more
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Heh
<phillw> smartboyhw: interview?!!!
<smartboyhw> phillw: ?
<smartboyhw> The so called "People Behind Ubuntu Quality" series by balloons
<phillw> (08:37:24) smartboyhw: Noskcaj: You saw my interview?
<phillw> (08:37:43) Noskcaj: yeah, pretty good.
<phillw> (08:38:00) smartboyhw: Noskcaj: Waiting on yours and phillw's
<smartboyhw> phillw: Yep
<smartboyhw> We are waiting to see yours posted by balloons:)
<phillw> ahh, I've not had an email requesting o e yet :D
<phillw> *one*
<smartboyhw> phillw: What the hell?
<smartboyhw> balloons: How dare you ignore phillw?
 * smartboyhw chops balloons in a dozen pieces
<smartboyhw_> Hello chilicuil
<chilicuil> hi there smartboyhw_ =)
<phillw> Noskcaj: balloons  we, as lubuntu, did try out cadence system. We do not have enough to run a two weekly system that concentrates on unity issues. IDK what xubuntu / kubuntu etc. will decide upon]
<Noskcaj> phillw, Xubuntu is considering using alphas, though only one or two. one would be released when/if the new XFCE drops
<phillw> Noskcaj: as you will have seen on the l-qa list, running the alphas is different to cadence
<thomi> balloons: ping?
<thomi> balloons: anyone using quantal & autopilot?
<Noskcaj> phillw, yes, and because the have an actual release, things go well
<phillw> Noskcaj: No, you are processing new stuff to unity. which is really required as it is still at a stable beta release. The other flavours have a back ground :)
<Noskcaj> ?
<phillw> Noskcaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj: new 'boss' at xubuntu. I have no idea what kubuntu will do. I have asked lubuntu to go back to alpha releases.
<Noskcaj> phillw, there is no new boss, and i'm going to guess kubuntu release alphas too.
<phillw> Noskcaj: the new cadence cycle did not help the other teams. I will, of course, follow what my Boss says on lubuntu. The devs are in charge.
<phillw> Noskcaj: well, I only know what I am told. It seems doubtful that xubuntu will do a ppc release and that kubuntu may do so for 13.10.
<Noskcaj> no ones even mentioned PPC that i know of.
<Noskcaj> so i doubt it
<phillw> Noskcaj: I do keep in touch with the TL's :) xubuntu want to concentrate on what they have as it is a feed to unbuntu-studio. That's a really good call.
<knome> we have sessions scheduled for vUDS where we discuss a variety of issuse
<phillw> hi knome we're just discussing about alphas / ppc etc. But.... the most important issue is for me to ask the testers for their thoughts as without them, we can plan anything and it not happen :D
<knome> i agree
<phillw> knome: is elfy / xubuntu minded to have alphas?
<knome> i haven't got to it with elfy yet
<knome> michag, one of our developers, thinks we should have at least one alpha
<hggdh> er. Where are the blueprints for UDS?
<knome> i personally think it's more about organizing testing when we need it, but if the alpha seems to work well with the xfce release, i'm sure we benefit from running the tests parallel to others
<phillw> As 13,10 is the 'alpha' for 13.04 LTS, it is really our 'beta' :)
<phillw> *14.04 LTS*
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+spec/client-xubuntu-1305-dev
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+spec/client-xubuntu-1305-software
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+spec/client-xubuntu-1305-aob
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1305 should have all of them i suppose
<phillw> knome: I'm still on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<knome> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/ for the schedule
<Noskcaj> knome, speaking of the blueprints, should i add my stuff to them like micahg did? i'm not going to be at any of the sessions
<knome> Noskcaj, you should. also please note that the scheduled times aren't final
<thomi> balloons: ping?
<phillw> thomi: he has been hiding :)
<thomi> yeah, hiding from me?
<thomi> or just hiding in general
<thomi> he must know I want something...
<phillw> thomi: you can try me, I cannot answer all the questions, but as a tester /qa guy we do chat :)
<thomi> I was going to ask balloons if he could try and reschedule a UDS session of his that I'd like to join, but conflicts with another session I need to be in
<thomi> in general, I'm not sure which of the QA team's sessions would benefit from an autopilot developer being present
<thomi> it'd be nice if someone could say "we'd like you to join these sessions: X, Y, and Z"
<thomi> but I guess I can just play it by ear
<phillw> thomi: email him if there is a conflict
<thomi> yeah, will do
<phillw> thomi: you have his email addy?
<thomi> phillw: yep
<phillw> good :)
<phillw> I'm still awaiting for the lubuntu vUDS ones (also QA-vDUS)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-10
<gema> thomi: balloons and I will make sure we let you know which ones would benefit from some autopilot dev's presence :D
<gema> balloons: sorry I volunteered you x)
<smartboyhw> chilicuil: Hey here's Noskcaj's interview http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/05/people-behind-ubuntu-quality-jackson.html
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: nice and concise interview =), it's a pleasure knowing more about you guys
<phillw> for those who dispair of PPC and have a facebook account, this a really good example of what people will do with 'old' equipment. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=389862131127521&set=o.284774574912703&type=1&theater
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-11
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hi! how is everything?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Gd. But Noskcaj's interview is too short…
<SergioMeneses> why short? it looks ok for me
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Compare :P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, you have to ask to Noskcaj about that
<TheLordOfTime> who here knows who CSRedRat on Launchpad is, they're on the QA team and i've got a question about their activities and actions
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  ping, when you're alive.
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, balloons won't be here for at least another day
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  okay, then tell balloons i was looking for them when they get back, there seems to be an issue with a QA team member filing a HUGE crapload of bugs saying "Update X to Y in Saucy"
<TheLordOfTime> and i think that the QA team should teach their people the correct way to handle software updates during the dev lifecycle
<TheLordOfTime> and software update requests*
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, ok. z lot of people have never even been on irc, and do everything themselves
<Noskcaj> s/z/a
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  i'm aware, but i don't have access to the mailing list for here
<TheLordOfTime> so i can't send a reminder about it, nor would I care to
<Noskcaj> ok
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  the main offender is this "CSRedHat" guy.
<TheLordOfTime> and they seem to not know jack about the autosyncs
<Noskcaj> i'll have a look
<TheLordOfTime> and they also don't seem to check for active bugs such as merge requests
<TheLordOfTime> case in point bug #1179066
<ubot5> bug 1177919 in nginx (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1179066 Merge nginx 1.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177919
<TheLordOfTime> they filed 1177919 and its already inprogress
<TheLordOfTime> (mitya57's on the merge)
<TheLordOfTime> and before that a couple days ago i caught a huge flurry of update requests to latest upstream revisions
<TheLordOfTime> for various software
<TheLordOfTime> which may/may not be in Debian
<TheLordOfTime> (i.e. the software versions requested may or may not be in Debian)
<TheLordOfTime> and it's raised a few "red flags" with the level  of bug filings.
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll try and find whoever CSRedHat is
<TheLordOfTime> thank you kindly.
<TheLordOfTime> erm... whatever.
<TheLordOfTime> (for the bug numbers)
 * TheLordOfTime drifts back to -bugs
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  in case you care, http://tinyurl.com/csredhat-bugs  <-- list of the bugs in question, sort by bug number and look for anything starting with "Update", there's at least 14 there.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
#ubuntu-quality 2013-05-12
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj
<smartboyhw_> elfy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elfy> hello
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-05
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I changed adt-setup-testbed to create utopic VMs (cloud images exist now)
<pitti> jibel: and the first run succeeded
<pitti> jibel: I also pushed a fix for the $ADTTMP permission errors
<jibel> pitti, good. I aborted an eglibc job that have been running for more than a day. It was stuck on "achiving artifacts" after a timeout
<jibel> pitti, adt-run doesn't seem to leave old overlay files in /run/shm sometimes. I'll remove obviously old ones.
<jibel> s/doesn't//
<pitti> jibel: eglibc> right, I killed some similar ones this morning
<pitti> jibel: overlays> hm, might these be from manual "kill" commands? we might need some cleanup job indeed
<pitti> ah, the fixes mails \o/
<jibel> pitti, I'll add the cleanup to the wrapper and also fallback to disk when there is no space left in shm
<pitti> jibel: I wonder if we could actually remove the overlay right away
<pitti> jibel: i. e. if qemu ever needs to re-open it; if not, a removed "lingering" inode ought to suffice
 * pitti checks that
<jibel> pitti, there is something with handling of timeouts too, eg chromium http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-chromium-browser/ARCH=i386,label=adt/19/console
<pitti> jibel: oh, looking at that first, then
<pitti> some zombie adt-virt-qemu processes indeed
<jibel> same for libreoffice http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-libreoffice/ARCH=i386,label=adt/41/console
<jibel> with 2 zombies
<jibel> pitti, adt-virt-qemu also leaks directories in /tmp
<jibel> I think I can safely kill adt-virt processes running since May 2 and April 24 on wazn :)
<pitti> jibel: ah, you cleaned up alderamin already
<pitti> jibel: I tried to locally reproduce the zombies, but it exits cleanly here
<jibel> pitti, I cleaned them all
<pitti> jibel: nevertheless, I'll improve the timeout handling
<pitti> thanks
<jibel> I restarted chromium too
<pitti> jibel: which dirs in /tmp/ are leaked?
<pitti> jibel: those are from the same runs as the zombies?
<pitti> jibel: I wonder what happens if you kill a job in jenkins -- is that kill -TERM'ed or kill -KILL'ed ?
<pitti> in the latter case there's no chance to run the cleanup handlers
<pitti> jibel: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=56039dc1 should help with the zombie processes (hopefully, as I can't reproduce), and http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=c733be should help with the /dev/shm/ leaked files
 * pitti rolls this out
<jibel> pitti, jenkins sends a Thread.interrupt() to the executor thread which in turns sends a SIGTERM to the child process and all its descendants
<jibel> -s
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
<pitti> jibel: so this probably ought to install a signal handler to run the cleanup bits on SIGTERM
<jibel> pitti, chromium timed out again
<jibel> seems to be a timeout during the copy
<jibel> pitti, this is the last command executed: /usr/bin/python /tmp/adt-virt-qemuWO5seT/runcmd cp -r --preserve=timestamps,links /tmp/apt0-build.bkqTX5/chromium-browser-34.0.1847.116 /autopkgtest/tmp/apt0-tests-tree
<pitti> jibel: ah, I figure that tree will be rather big
<pitti> jibel: I have a FIXME for an optimization to only copy debian/tests/ instead of the full source tree, unless the tree is "build-needed"
<pitti> jibel: if it is build-needed, then I'm afraid we can only increase the copy timeout?
<jibel> pitti, maybe but same test passed before May 2nd with the same version of chromium
<pitti> jibel: maybe it ran on a host with faster disks?
<jibel> pitti, same hosts albali and alderamin. it ran on wazn on the 3rd and failed too
<jibel> and disks shouldn't matter since it runs in memory
<pitti> jibel: last Friday I switched it back from squeezing everything through tar and stdin to 9p
<pitti> but for most cases this made things a lot faster, hmm
 * pitti puts that onto his TODO list, too
<elopio> alesage: I'm trying to push this:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1314390-click_element_on_unity/+merge/217693
<elopio> have I answered your question?
 * alesage clicks
<alesage> elopio I reviewed
<elopio> thanks.
<rvr> balloons: ping
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-06
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, how do I connect to running autopkgtest VMs? there are defunct runcmd, but no evidence of what happened on the console and on the host.
<pitti> jibel: sorry, missed your ping
<pitti> jibel: ssh -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -p 10022 ubuntu@localhost
<pitti> jibel: could also be 10023 or higher if multiple VMs are running; it says the port in the log, though
<jibel> pitti, ah sorry, I didn't see the port at the end of the command line. Thanks
<jibel> pitti, there are serious performance issues with 9p
<jibel> pitti, I compared dd on the mountpoint and locally inside the VM http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403086/
<pitti> jibel: right; but it's still much faster than squeezing everything through a pipe and tar
<pitti> jibel: we run the tests and builds in /tmp/ in the testbed though, not in /autopkgtest
<pitti> jibel: the former is a workaround for the too old qemu in saucy/precise (that caused the "invalid numeric value" breakage)
<pitti> which means we actually have to copy large packages, which is what causes these timeouts on libo & friends
<pitti> I need to look into that
<pitti> (aside from all the other fires that are burning)
<pitti> jibel: does that performance limitation hamper some test?
<pitti> jibel: the 142 MB/s is just writing to memory, right? whereas 9p actually goes to the disk in the hosts's /tmp/
<pitti> I suppose that explains most of the difference
<jibel> pitti, right, but but 2.9MB/s is really slow even for disks
<jibel> -but
<jibel> pitti, adt-virt-qemu copies data from /autopkgtest right?
<jibel> I think that's what impacts performance and makes some test hang
<pitti> jibel: yes; /autopkgtest is used for everything that needs to copy up/down data
<pitti> jibel: originally I had all tests and source packages there, but as we can't make it owned by the user running the test I had to play some chmod tricks and move building and the tests tree out
<pitti> jibel: which test is hanging due to that?
<pitti> jibel: NB that libo etc. fail due to the copy timeout when copying the unpackaged source tree between host and testbed (that's the bit on my list)
<jibel> pitti, 51200000 bytes (51 MB) copied, 0.228209 s, 224 MB/s
<jibel> pitti, ^this is on disk
<jibel> faster than mem even :)
<pitti> jibel: are you sure? that's going to teh overlay in /dev/shm, isn't it?
<pitti> back in 3 mins
<jibel> pitti, I am sure, last test was in $HOME as auto-package-testing on alderamin
<jibel> and the VM runs with -drive file=/run/shm/adt-utopic-amd64-cloud.img.overlay-1399316707.83,if=virtio,index=0
<pitti> jibel: ah, you ran it on the host, not in the VM
<pitti> so 221 MB/s on my workstation's disk
 * pitti boots VM
<pitti> jibel: right, I get 6.9 MB/s here
<jibel> pitti, yes, 224 is on the host with a raid array, 2.9 is on 9p in the VM and 142 in the VM on disk (which is an overlay in shm)
<pitti> jibel: so at least chromium and libo don't have build-needed, for those I can radically optimize the copying and thus avoid the timeout
<pitti> ah crap, no, these might actually call stuff from the full tree
<pitti> jibel: as an immediate workaround I'd suggest I temporarily change the default copy timeout so that this doesn't keep blocking our tests?
<pitti> -copy_timeout = int(os.getenv('ADT_VIRT_COPY_TIMEOUT', '300'))
<pitti> +copy_timeout = int(os.getenv('ADT_VIRT_COPY_TIMEOUT', '3000'))
<pitti> man, why is it so ridiculously hard to communicate with a QEMU VM
<pitti> it seems pretty much the only thing that's fast is ssh, and that makes a lot of assumptions
<jibel> pitti, 3000 sounds good for now, let see if it makes binutils more stable.
<pitti> jibel: the recent one succeeded; I retried chromium, libo, and friends with the 3000
<jibel> for LO and linux, I am not confident. It took 40min to copy the built tree with previous version of autopkgtest
 * pitti wants a way to access a VM image without root privs. Now!
<jibel> pitti, it seems to be related to the block size used by cp, if I dd with bs=1M I get x85 performance improvement on my machine
<pitti> jibel: oh, wow! so maybe we could apply a similar trick in the copy{up,down}_shareddir bits
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/coreutils/2011-07/msg00059.html seems related
<elfy> morning davmor2 :)
<jibel> pitti, FYI, I didn't fin any way to really improve cp on 9p. I tried cpio too and specified a bloc size but it doesn't make a differentce. The best I could do is with rsync which is 2 times faster than cp
<pitti> jibel: ah, I'm also currently playing around with this; my hope was that cpio and/or tar would help as you can specify big block sizes
<pitti> dd bs=1M if=/dev/zero count=100 | cpio -o --file=out.cpio
<pitti> heh, that only creates a sparse file
<jibel> pitti, I tried find /autopkgtest/tmp -depth -print|cpio -pdm /tmp/adt/
<pitti> jibel: I'm getting 44 MB/s with tar, while I got 6 with 512 byte block (default) dd
<jibel> pitti, I also tried the options msize and cache of 9p but visible improvement
<jibel> *no visible
<pitti> jibel: same with reading, btw
<pitti> dd if=/autopkgtest/out.tar of=/dev/null -> 7.0 MB/s
<pitti> with bs=1M -> 63 MB/s
<pitti> jibel: so it seems funneling that through tar if both the host and testbed paths are *not* already in the shared dir will give some x10 improvement
<jibel> pitti, right, the best I can get is by creating a tar file on the host then on the guest run: time dd if=/autopkgtest/shared.tar bs=1M|tar x -C /tmp/adt/
<jibel> pitti, it takes 2s for a 100M tar file
<pitti> jibel: right, I found reading be much less sensitive to the block size
<jibel> while cp -a takes 52s and kills the cpu
<pitti> jibel: I'm now testing with a more realistic scenario with lots of smaller files, not a single big one
<pitti> with an unpacked postgresql-9.3 tree (113 MB, 5680 files)
<pitti> 11 seconds with cp -r
<jibel> pitti, pitti I tried with /usr/share/doc + libpng = 17806 files
<jibel> pitti, I pushed fixes and new tests to https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/britney/fix_missing_results
<jibel> pitti, I verified that I could reproduce the bug with the current version of britney and the new tests
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jibel: you rock, thanks
<jibel> pitti, do you think you'd have time tomorrow for a  pre-review, then I'll propose a merge against britney
<pitti> jibel: yes, absolutely; this is the #1 issue for wrecking utopic, I'll make time
<pitti> jibel: it seems this bug currently happesn more often than not; presumably because of the large amount of pacakge influx from syncs, etc.?
<jibel> pitti, that'd be great, many thanks
<pitti> jibel: perhaps you can already propose, then we see the diff and have some comment thread for the discussion/review?
<pitti> jibel: set it as "WIP" for now
<jibel> pitti, it's essentially because there are more packages with autopkgtest, and the last result is take into account.
<jibel> pitti, okay, I'll do that
<jibel> pitti, any reason the tests aren't merged in britney2-ubuntu?
<pitti> jibel: I don't know; I proposed it ages ago, but got no reaction to it yet; probably needs more poking
<pitti> jibel: OOI, why logging.warning -> print() ?
<jibel> pitti, because that's the only call to logging in all the code, print() is used everywhere else. Probably a copy/paste at some point
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-07
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel_> Good morning
<elfy> morning jibel
<jibel> hey elfy
<pitti> hey elfy
<elfy> hi pitti :)
<pitti> jibel: wow, somethign keeps triggering libo and linux.. /me kills
<elfy> pitti: not got around to systemd'ing a unicorn install yet - is it as simple as adding the init line to grub?
<pitti> elfy: yes, but be aware that you willl run into breakage on every other corner :)
<jibel> pitti, linux has been triggered by initramfs and libreoffice by python3.4
<pitti> elfy: like, packages fail to install because our update-rc.d doesn't yet know about systemd, etc.
<elfy> that's ok - I'll not be using it fulltime :)
<pitti> elfy: I will get back to this ASAP, but in the last week or so I kept being busy with autopkgtest fires..
<elfy> yea - understand that :)
<pitti> elfy: but so far I'm not aware of any permanent breakage -- at worst, you need to reboot back to upstart after a failed dist-upgrade and finish it from there
<jibel> pitti, did you create a job that provision utopic VMS ?
<pitti> jibel: yes, I told you yesterday -- I updated the adt-setup-testbed job
<jibel> pitti, thanks I couldn't find it
<pitti> jibel: oh, erk
<pitti> jibel: I'm afraid I changed *trusty*-adt-setup-testbed
<jibel> pitti, that explains it :)
<pitti> jibel: sorry, I guess we shuold restore trusty (I kept the old command commented out)
<jibel> pitti, I'll restore trusty and create utopic if you don't mind
<pitti> jibel: and maybe only run trusty once every week or so?
<jibel> pitti, don't worry, I'll do it
<pitti> jibel: please; sorry for messing up
<jibel> np
<pitti> jibel: I'll go for a round of cleaning up stale processes on the workers
<pitti> jibel: I now committed various fixes and a signal handler to autopkgtest to properly clean up on SIGTERM and timeouts
<pitti> so, hopefully no more zombie processes and stale QEMUs if we cancel from jenkins
<jibel> pitti, nice, thanks.
<pitti> jibel: and I also think I found a good enough solution for the performance problem now
<pitti> final tests are running locally, then I'll roll this out
<jibel> pitti, how did you do?
<pitti> jibel: I disabled the usage of the shared downtmp again, reverted some hacks for that (which should be faster), and found the cause of these "tar: unexpected EOF" errors
<pitti> jibel: so in effect, it now uses tar in the 9p mount to copy trees, which we found is much faster
<pitti> the principal race condition for the "EOF error" isn't fully fixed yet, but I don't have a good idea about that yet; but it shoudl be good enough now; if we still get it, I at least know where to tweak
<pitti> jibel: I now added a test case for copying back and forth 1.000 files with 100 MB in total, and limiting that to copy timeout of 5 seconds
<jibel> pitti, I also noticed that 9p performance degrades over time, I'll do more tests to know if it's QEMU's fault or really 9p
<pitti> jibel: over time> while qemu is running?
<jibel> pitti, yes in Qemu, if you copy file back and forth over 9p
<jibel> *files
<pitti> jibel: so ATM, {trusty,utopic}-setup-testbed run at 5 */4 * * *
<pitti> jibel: so apparently that's not like cron?
<pitti> jibel: or do you actually want to run setup-testbed every 4 hours?
<jibel> pitti, it is like cron, we check if there is a new image every 4 hours
<pitti> jibel: I guess for trusty it's enough to run it on e. g. 5 3 * * 0 ?
<jibel> pitti, it's just an http ping
<pitti> jibel: ah, I see;
<jibel> and if md5sums changed it starts the job
<pitti> so the adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud script won't do that, it will just always build
<pitti> ah no, that's the URLTrigger in the job
<pitti> nice
<jibel> pitti, yes, it's the trigger
<jibel> pitti, for example, if trusty image build is disable until a few week before .1 it won't build any new VM
 * pitti restarts binutils and chromium and holds breath
<jibel> pitti, once it's stable I'll trigger a run of all the packages with autopkgtests that are not in the list yet
<pitti> jibel: which list?
<jibel> pitti, on jenkins I mean http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/
<pitti> jibel: ah, i. e. jobs which haven't got triggered yet
<jibel> pitti, yes, packages copied from trusty for example
<pitti> hmm, cyclops-node24 seems AWOL
<pitti> jibel: chromium/amd64 success!
<pitti> i386 is still busy fetching packages
<jibel> \o/
<pitti> ah, setup-testbed is running
<pitti> ok, gave the armhf and ppc64el nodes some upgrade/cleanup/reboot love
<jibel> pitti, I started it manually
<jibel> pitti, 100 packages are missing from jenkins, I'll trigger them when wazn's queue is empty and setup-testbed is done
<pitti> jibel: right, I was about to ask  -- I also started libo and linux now, let's finish all running jobs first
<pitti> jibel: I also think I just got a better idea how to handle stdin in the qemu auxverb (the thing that causes the "tar EOF" errors)
<pitti> jibel: but I figure I'll switch to your britney branch now
<pitti> jibel: libo now failed "properly", looks like missing @builddep@ or build-essential or similar dep
<jibel> pitti, it's weird, setup-testbed froze on every hosts
<jibel> correction, on albali
<pitti> jibel: right, alderamin/aldebaran finished
<pitti> and I think wazn stil makes progress
<jibel> yes, that's just albali
<pitti> jibel: albali also runs adt-linux and another test, though
<pitti> maybe it's just IO/CPU stalled?
<pitti> jibel: I'd pretend to not have seen it, and check again in 15 mins or so?
<pitti> jibel: I submitted my first batch of commentary on https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/britney/fix_missing_results/+merge/218467, I started with the tests
<pitti> in case you already want to work on that while I do the code review
<pitti> jibel: oh, wazn finished setup-testbed in the meantime
<pitti> jibel: but I have the feeling that albali is still running with the old job configuration
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-setup-testbed/ARCH=i386,label=albali/1/console is lp:auto-package-testing definitively
<pitti> jibel: I'll kill those two
<jibel> pitti, argh :(
<jibel> pitti, I need them for dkms
<jibel> it is still using old style VMs
<pitti> jibel: yes, but that shell script says "wazn"
<pitti> these were running on albali
<jibel> pitti, ah, right I added it afterwards, anyway I don't need it on albali
<pitti> jibel: but I didn't actually kill any qemu on albali, just the prepare-testbed command; that indeed seemed stuck
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> jibel: so it seems all is well for now wrt. testbeds
<pitti> albali did get fresh adt-virt-qemu images (from 20 mins ago)
<jibel> pitti, and it succeeded on wazn, so all is good
<pitti> jibel: I'd say, kick the other jobs, to give the other nodes something to do :)
<jibel> pitti, I'm checking that queuing is fine with abi-compliance-checker then will trigger the rest
<jibel> and it it. Queuing new 96 jobs
<jibel> *96 new
<pitti> \o/
<jibel> that'll keep them busy for a while :)
<pitti> yay, "unexpected EOF" again; /me bumps the sleep up a notch
<pitti> in retrospect we should probably have done that after fixing that race properly :/
<jibel> pitti, thanks for the review, I'll fix the MP
<pitti> jibel: so in autopkgtest.py: def read() reads the history file? or what?
<pitti> jibel: ah no, it's a results file, such as "green 1.1~alpha PASS green 1.1~beta", right?
<jibel> pitti, right
<pitti> jibel: so for read() the behaviour didn't actually change, AFAICS; you just shuffled the Python code a bit, right?
<pitti> oh wait, I was missing the sorted() bits
 * pitti looks closer, this is all new code to me
<pitti> ah nevermind, all_vers was assigned, but not used anywhere
<pitti> jibel: so yes, read() should not have changed, just made easier to read (and maybe more efficient)?
<jibel> pitti, read() changed that where the problem was actually
<jibel> pitti, it assigned the same status to all the tuple pkg/cause
<pitti> jibel: ah; probably all_vers was actually meant to be used instead of being dead code, and the intent was to use the latest result from it?
<jibel> pitti, I don't think so, the problem was in the structure of pkglist because it aggregates all the causes for a given package with only 1 status
<jibel> pitti, but you can have different statuses for different pkg/cause
<pitti> right
<pitti> jibel: so the self.pkgcauses was meant for that
<jibel> pitti, so basically what I did it to move the status to the same level than the cause
<pitti> but even now it puts the same status into all pkgcauses entries, doesn't it?
<jibel> pitti, right, but it was built from pkglist which was wrong
<pitti> oooh
<pitti> yes, and now status is taken from the read line
<jibel> yes
<pitti> jibel: je le comprends maintenant, merci :)
<pitti> jibel: followed up again with the other review parts
<jibel> pitti, thank you, I'll fix the MP
<jibel> I'll retrigger the same autopkgtest than this morning once the race is properly fixed, instead of re-runnning them 1 by 1
<jibel> pitti, ^
<pitti> jibel: oh, why?
<pitti> jibel: I only retrigger the relatively  few that fail due to the EOF issue
<pitti> jibel: most actually fail for "real"
<pitti> jibel: I just fixed python-cffi, that now also produced the 2.7 GB log file (not any more with latest upload)
<pitti> jibel: I'm looking at all failures and track the ones which are "mine"
<pitti> jibel: but it looks like we are through, only dkms bits in the queue now
<pitti> only about 5 which are left on my list to retry/fix
<jibel> that's fine then
<pitti> jibel: hm, did you get a "fixed" mail for python-roman? I think I sometimes don't get state change mails
<jibel> pitti, my "notifications" folder is empty, I'll have a look
<pitti> jibel: no worries; darn, I interrupted you again from the britney branch
<jibel> pitti, d-jenkins seems to be in a bad shape, it's swapping like crazy, OOM killer in action and scary java traces in jenkins' log
<pitti> jibel: still the python-cffi 2.7 GB log perhaps?
<jibel> pitti, maybe, I don't have access to the admin console to see the status of the publication queue
<pitti> jibel: so, retoaded to the rescue?
<jibel> pitti, in the testsuite of britney __merge_records simulates how adt-britney order the results in history. So the actual code is in adt-britney, I added it to the testsuite instead of the fake adt-britney for convenience
<jibel> pitti, how do you think I should do?
<pitti> jibel: ah; I thought the order of the result file shouldn't matter ideally
<pitti> jibel: but if it does, the current approach seems fine to me; it would just be nice to have a comment on it what it does
<jibel> pitti, it shouldn't matter really but that's how we got the bug where packages are wrongly promoted
<pitti> jibel: so leave it as it is with a quick explanation?
<jibel> pitti, sure
<retoaded> jibel, pitti: it looks like it is the utopic-adt-python-cffi job that is blocking the publication queue
<pitti> retoaded: right, that was my guess; I fixed the package now, so that it succeeds and doesn't produce a ginormous log, but the run from ubuntu1 is still there
<pitti> retoaded: feel free to kill that entirely if it helps
<retoaded> pitti, ack. will see what I can do with it
<jibel> pitti, retoaded I don't think we can 'kill' it without restarting jenkins, it's a jenkins thread and there is notthing to kill apart jenkins itself
<jibel> retoaded, last time it happened, I stopped jenkins, removed manually from bp.xml and restarted jenkins
<retoaded> jibel, yes that is indeed the case and procedure. however, I'm not going to kill the jenkins instance at this time.
<jibel> does jenkins needs a plugin to enable horizontal scrollbars :(
<jibel> finally, I'm done with dkms views. I want a API in jenkins for that before next release
<jibel> ah, Christmas is after the release, that's too bad :(
<pitti> jibel: or we manage to move to AMPQ/debci view before that :)
<elopio> balloons: can you give a try to my branch?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/217171
<balloons> elopio, morning. I had a go at it earlier.. is it better now?
<elopio> balloons: it's passing on my machine, but on jenkins it times out.
<elopio> balloons: what's the result for you?
<balloons> elopio, ahh yea nothing has changed
<balloons> so I built the binary and try to run it
<balloons> I get an error immeadiately. Let me send a log
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7410848/
<balloons> do I have to force py3? I'm also trying on the device in just a sec
<elopio> balloons: I'm running it with py3, but I think it's not needed.
<elopio> balloons: do you have time to debug? I don't know why the argument is None on your call in credentials.py.
<balloons> elopio, py3 didn't change anything.. and yes I have tie
<balloons> *time
<elopio> balloons: please put a import pdb; pdb.set_trace() in _process_session
<elfy> +
<senan> balloons, danchapman, hi
<balloons> aloha senan
<senan> balloons, sorry for being invisible for long :)
<senan> balloons, I like to start working again.. can you find something for me
<balloons> senan, ohh, well, what are you interested in? Would you like to try working on a core app?
<senan> balloons, yea..anything is fine
<balloons> senan, this is important and shouldn't be too hard to add :-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1188819
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1188819 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test edit event" [Critical,Triaged]
<balloons> I know Carla has it assigned but she isn't working on it atm, afaik
<balloons> senan, this one goes along with it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1188818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1188818 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test remove event" [High,Incomplete]
<senan> balloons, let me see
<senan> balloons, how do I install core apps
<balloons> senan, you can install them using the ppa
<balloons> but if you simply branch the calendar app you can just run it manually with qmlscene
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<senan> balloons, I haven't tried any qt apps with autopilot
<balloons> senan, go ahead and branch it and I'll walk you through it :-)
<senan> balloons, Its done
<elfy> hi balloons
<balloons> hi elfy
<elfy> balloons: quick note - why is it that ubuntulog bot isn''t in -autopilot - shouldn't it be there so people can look?
<elfy> balloons: more importantly - I hope you're well - not seen you for days
<balloons> senan, ok, so if you cd into ubuntu-calendar-app you will find a file called calendar.qml
<balloons> you can run the app by doing this
<balloons> cd ubuntu-calendar-app
<balloons> qmlscene calendar.qml
<balloons> elfy, interesting there is no bot in there.. hmm
<elfy> just thought I'd mention it :)
<elfy> I am after all the seeker of the obvious to tell you about :)
<senan> balloons, got error
<senan> balloons, could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<balloons> elfy, I had jury duty, hehe
<balloons> I am doing well today :-)
<balloons> ty for asking!
<elfy> awesome I had that once
<elfy> he's not guilty - you can go home :p
<balloons> senan, ahh yes.. you need to install the goodies first
<balloons> senan, install the meta-package ubuntu-sdk
<balloons> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<balloons> it will be big, but it should get you everything you need
<senan> balloons, yea ok..I'm updating my system now.. will do it once it is complete
<balloons> senan, ok, so once complete yea, you can run the app then with qmlscene
<balloons> the autopilot tests are found in tests/autopilot, you can have a look at them while you are waiting for the download to complete
<senan> balloons, Yea I'm looking it to it now :)
<balloons> so to run the tests, cd into tests/autopilot, then do the normal autopilot list and autopilot run
<balloons> I'll hold off on explaining too much before you dig in a bit, but I think you'll like working on qml apps. It's easier than gtk
<elopio> balloons: if account-console list shows you evernote accounts, that could be your problem.
<balloons> elopio, it does :-)
<elopio> account-console delete ###
<balloons> elopio, finally ;-)
<balloons> ok so I deleted the account, pdb is set
<balloons> it still does not work
<balloons> senan, everything installed yet? :-)
<senan> balloons, yea.. I am able to launch calender app now
<balloons> senan, awesome. Are you able to run the tests as well?
<senan> balloons, the new event creation is already there right ?
<balloons> senan, yes it is
<balloons> there is several tests, new event creation is one of them
<senan> balloons, the bug you mentioned is create event and remove event right
<balloons> senan, it's to edit an event and remove an event
<senan> balloons, ohh ok :)
<senan> balloons, autoplilot run calenderapp will run the test ?
<balloons> senan, cd to tests/autopilot
<senan> balloons, i got an import error
<balloons> inside that directory you'll see another directory which is the name of the testsuite
<senan> ubuntuitoolkit
<balloons> should be calendar_app I believe
<balloons> senan, ohh, right, you should install that also :-)
<balloons> senan, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<balloons> the toolkit is a helper that provides useful methods for you to use during test writing
<balloons> senan, see http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/autopilot/emulator/ubuntuuitoolkit.html#module-ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators
<senan> balloons, Now  I'm able to run the tests
<balloons> senan, excellent
<senan> balloons, anything else I need to setup ?
<balloons> senan, I think you are good. Now that you are able to run the tests you should be set to add more
<senan> balloons, tests are added in separate file or adding to the existing one ?
<balloons> senan, if you open calendar.qml in a text editor, I want to show you something
<senan> balloons, sure
<elopio> balloons: but jenkins is not having your same error, it's a timeout.
<balloons> senan, either or. it probably makes sense to add these tests to test_calendar.py
<senan> balloons, I've opened the calender.qml
<balloons> senan, also open test_calendar.py if you don't have it open
<senan> balloons, already open :)
<balloons> look at the test_new_event in test_calendar.py.. Do you see         self.main_view.open_toolbar().click_button("todaybutton")?
<balloons> I wanted to show you how objectNames work
<senan> balloons, yes
<balloons> inside the qml file you can assign a unique name to an object. Then we can call it during our test
<balloons> so inside calendar.qml, look for objectName: "todaybutton"
<balloons> you will see inside the qml a toolbar is defined, and 2 buttons are defined. A neweventbutton and a today button
<balloons> we've given them unique objectNames so we can push them in our test
<balloons> you can assign an objectName to any object you need
<senan> balloons, is this done by the developer or the tester ?
<balloons> senan, I cover this stuff in this video, which is quite long, but worth watching if you want a full explanation and walk-through of writing a core app test: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD_e_xqlBbg
<balloons> senan, it doesn't use the emulator which makes it easier, but thought I'd mention it
<balloons> senan, adding the objectname's would be done by you as the test writer
<senan> balloons, ok
<balloons> it could also be done by the developer, doesn't matter who sets the name as long as it is set to be unique
<balloons> by default, it's given a random name which is not useful to us at runtime
<senan> balloons, got some idea now
<senan> balloons, do we have any manual test case for this ?
<balloons> excellent. So, to write the tests, you will fire up the app and look at the internals with autopilot vis. Figure out what objects you want to interact with, add objectnames to them if needed, then write the action steps and asserts
<balloons> senan, no manual test cases for these apps
<balloons> nothing written down
<senan> balloons, ok..no problem
<senan> balloons, I think this time it will not reach 85 revisions :P
<balloons> senan, I think you are well prepared this time!
<senan> balloons, Don't know actually :)
<balloons> do feel free to come and ping with any questions you encounter along the way
<balloons> overall I think it will be easier
<balloons> good luck and thanks!
<senan> balloons, I'm sure I'll be having a hand full of question tomorrow :)
<balloons> yep, I
<balloons> m sure you will
<elfy> balloons: I love how my lot knew about the trackers days ago \o/
<balloons> elfy, they've already posted results :-)
<elfy> The X in Xubuntu is pronounced Super :D
<elfy> balloons: don't know if you saw but I streamlined our packages
<elfy> balloons: shame you can't set the order of testsuites in products on the package tracker though
<balloons> elfy, mm..
<knome> wonder when stgraber will pull my latest fixes to production and updates the visual look with things that have been stuck in his queue for ages...
 * balloons gently nudges stgraber
<balloons> knome, where is the mp at?
<knome> "the mp"? the code is in trunk...
<knome> the other things were something i proposed and he said he'd take care, no idea where that code is :)
<knome> you remember the visual changes loooong time ago?
<balloons> knome, ohh.. so it's merely pushing the updates to the site
<knome> yep.
<knome> would be easier to get on with new things if we got these landed
<balloons> elfy, so afaik you can order everything, so look again
<balloons> there is weight given to everything
<elfy> nowwhere to weight on the add testuites to products page
<elfy> I looked for that ;)
<elfy> you can weight testcases within testsuites
<balloons> elfy, yep you sure can
<balloons> elfy, see http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/374/edit
<elfy> balloons: that is weighting a testCASE in a testSUITE
<elfy> I want to weight testsuites in a product :)
<elfy> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products/335/testsuites
<balloons> elfy, ahh I get it now
<elfy> all you can do there is add a testsuite to a series :)
<balloons> yep
<knome> balloons, ergh, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/products
<knome> balloons, says xubuntu desktop owner is ubuntu touch release
<knome> balloons, i edited that and changed it to xubuntu release
<knome> balloons, the edit page is ok
<balloons> right, but on the main page it's wrong
<knome> balloons, but that page still says ubuntu touch release...
<knome> maybe some heavy caching?
<elfy> ok
<balloons> knome, lol, check it out.. it's backwards
<balloons> something is wrong in the db
<elfy> so whoever did what they did I've not got access to it now :p
<knome> lol
<balloons> set it to ubuntu-touch release and it shows xubuntu
<balloons> so it's clearly a display thing I guess
<knome> no, now the edit page says ubuntu touch.
<balloons> elfy, I restored it :-)
<elfy> :p
<knome> oh
<knome> crap
<balloons> knome, right.. if edit says ubuntu-touch, products page says xubuntu
<knome> let me go re-restore
<balloons> and vice versa
<balloons> it's good now
 * knome facepalms
<elopio> alesage, popey: for when you have some time, I'd appreaciate a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper/+merge/218588
<elfy> balloons: bug 1317231
<ubot5> bug 1317231 in Ubuntu QA Website "Unable to set order of testsuites in product on package tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317231
<knome> i lost count how many bugs i've filed after trusty release
<knome> i know i've filed 16 against one single application
<alesage> elopio I'll have a look in a bit
<elfy> balloons: I hope I worded that so it makes sense :D
 * balloons looks
<elfy> too wordy then :p
<jpd1> Hello ; I have been lurking in the ubuntu-qa email list ; I am interested in all things related to powerpc ;
<balloons> howdy jpd1
<jpd1> howdy back .. from texas !
<balloons> nice! so you like powerpc eh? you have a powerpc desktop?
<jpd1> yes - we have a freescale p4080 -e500mc server  platform ; ppc ;
<balloons> interesting.. what do you use it for primarily?
<jpd1> we manufacturing them : http://www.servergy.com/ ; I am part of the dev team doing  bring up roll out;
<jpd1> You are Nick ; from the email ; what time is in Europe ?
<elfy> in this bit of Europe it is 21:30 - other bit's it's an hour or so ahead
<balloons> jpd1, ohh.. heh, hence the reason you enjoy ppc ;-)
<balloons> cool
<balloons> umm, where I am it's 1630
<elfy> not Europe ...
<balloons> yep, that puts me squarely in not Europe
<jpd1> east of NYC
<balloons> jpd1, indeed I am Nicholas.
<jpd1> 1530 here
<elfy> that's definitely the wrong time ... UTC or GMT or BST is the right time :p
<balloons> so jpd1 what interests you as far as quality goes?
<balloons> apart from all things ppc ;-)
<jpd1> missing little pieces all you x86 people enjoy ;-) ; install issues; misc  tools;
<balloons> I think we have but one testcase specific for ppc
<jpd1> your tool :  hardinfo ; thinks I am on a Intel box l
<alesage> elopio where would I find Ubuntu.Components needed for this date picker test?
<elopio> alesage: in order to run the tests
<elopio> qmake
<elopio> make
<alesage> elopio o ok got it
<elopio> source source export_modules_dir.sh
<elopio> cd tests/autopilot
<elopio> autopilot3 run ...
<alesage> elopio, thx
<balloons> jpd1, ohh really? that's actually just a tool used, not something we maintain. https://github.com/lpereira/hardinfo
<balloons> what does it report for cpu? is the kernel lying?
<jpd1> It certainly doesn't report ppc p4080-e500mc :
<jpd1> -CPU Blowfish-
<jpd1> <big><b>This Machine</b></big>  1500 MHz        45.847
<jpd1> Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz (null)  26.1876862
<jpd1> PowerPC 740/750 (280.00MHz)     (null)  172.816713
<jpd1> QEMU suffers all the same dis-information too ;
<balloons> jpd1, what does /proc/cpuinfo say?
<balloons> I'm curious if it's incorrect or not
<jpd1>  processor       : 0
<jpd1> cpu             : e500mc
<jpd1> clock           : 1200.000000MHz
<jpd1> revision        : 2.0 (pvr 8023 0020)
<jpd1> bogomips        : 75.00
<knome> does the script think [0-9]m means pentium M? :P
<jpd1> who would ever run Linux on something  other than i386  ! ;-)
<knome> 5 years ago people looked like you were nuts if you ran amd64.
<jpd1> my intel white box : processor       : 0
<jpd1> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
<jpd1> cpu family      : 18
<jpd1> model           : 1
<jpd1> model name      : AMD A6-3500 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<jpd1> stepping        : 0
<jpd1> cpu MHz         : 800.000
<jpd1> who would ever need more  that 640k memory and TWO  5.25 floppies ;
<jpd1> **than
<knome> two? insane...
<jpd1> DOUBLE SIDED yet !
<knome> huhu
<jpd1> I started out WITH PUNCH cards ;;; Fortran ;
<knome> heh
<knome> i remember us having a 2.88M (!) diskette drive
<knome> i can't remember us actually taking advantage of it
<knome> the 2.88M diskettes must have cost like 100 finnish marks
<knome> and i think 10box of regular ones was somewhere around 50...
<knome> but that's completely out of memory
<knome> i might be totally wrong
<knome> but the prices *were* laughable
<knome> then came the CD's
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-08
<Marginal> Hi everyone.
<Marginal> ?
<belozi> Why can't I get Unbuntu to work on Windows 8.1?
<davmor2> Morning all
<jpd1> hi  - if I wanted to enter a defect against : qemu-system-ppc ;   where would I do that ?
<balloons> jpd1, you can use ubuntu-bug to file defects
<balloons> very handy and will gather applicable logs
<jpd1> that is a  cli ?
<jpd1> cmd
<balloons> jpd1, yes
<balloons> howdy Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am trying to build click package with pbuilder, it's still building :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw that elopio's branch has been superseded by another one
<balloons> Letozaf_, o? I still see it as here: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/218688
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_with_account/+merge/217171
<Letozaf_> balloons, ooops wrong link
<Letozaf_> balloons, no wait it's the righe one :P
<Letozaf_> right
<Letozaf_> balloons, the click package built but for some reason adb does not see my device if I type lsusb it's there, but adb devices says there are no devices attached, I am runnin utopic do you know if this has occured to someone else ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, don't use the chroot with adb
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am out of the chroot
<balloons> it can get a bit funny. Do your stuff outside of it. If you want to use it inside, kill the adb server
<balloons> adb kill-server
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks it worked :)
<balloons> with that hint, you can use adb inside the chroot too :-) The thing is, when the server is started in one place and you try and use it in another it seems to get confused sometimes
<balloons> ofc, you adb push when you --provision from the chroot, so whatev's
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have to push the click package "by hand" as after the click package built I got: error: device not found
<Letozaf_> balloons, do not remember in what directory to push the click package
<Letozaf_> balloons, on the device
<balloons> Letozaf_, anywhere you wish really. but I push to /tmp or /home/phablet depending if you want to hang onto it
<balloons> I would push to /home/phablet
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> then adb shell in and 'pkcon install-local click
<balloons> make sure you are phablet user
<balloons> su phablet first
<Letozaf_> balloons, the install of the click package worked: Installed   	com.ubuntu.reminders-0.5.127.armhf
<balloons> perfect
<Letozaf_> balloons, but running phablet-test-run reminders gives me an error :(
<balloons> what error?
<Letozaf_> balloons, RuntimeError: Unable to find package 'com.ubuntu.reminders-app' in the click manifest.
<balloons> Letozaf_, it should be reminders, not reminders-app
<balloons> just modify the __init__.py file and push just the file to the device
<balloons> no need to rebuild
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! Now I understand, I built the wrong branch :P I must build it again in chroot
<Letozaf_> balloons, this time the right one!
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( this time I got this error: File "/home/phablet/autopilot/reminders/fake_services.py", line 22, in <module>
<Letozaf_> import dbusmock
<Letozaf_> ImportError: No module named 'dbusmock'
<balloons> Letozaf_, adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbusmock/ /home/phablet/autopilot/dbusmock/
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, yay success the tests run
<balloons> woot
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me run them again :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I ran them another two times and everything is ok :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, suppose I will have to wait for elopio's branch to be merged first
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep, but you indeed are good
<Letozaf_> balloons, who me ? lol
<elfy> evening Letozaf_ balloons
<Letozaf_> elfy, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed now guys buona notte
<elfy> good night :)
<Letozaf_> elfy, :)
<elopio> balloons: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/2545/consoleText
<elopio> I'm starting to hate it.
<elopio> last run it said that the mechanism was not supported.
<elopio> on this run, it shows no error adding the account, but the app doesn't see it.
<balloons> bah.. let's just land the thing and tell fginther to switch reminders to running on the mako
<balloons> that could be a nice way around it
<elopio> I'll keep adding debug info for a while to see if I find something.
<elopio> balloons: oh, crap. It's something on trunk.
<elopio> it's the home patch
<elopio> I shouldn't have let you merge before me. I should have invented pep8 rules :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-09
<pitti> Good morning
<balloons> elopio, ohh I just saw your message from last night. What the home patching got you down?
<balloons> and yes, my original mp was to merge into your branch if you'll remember :-)
<elopio> balloons: I just had to reorder the steps.
<elopio> if we create an account, and then patch home, the app won't find the account.
<balloons> elopio, hehe.. nope it won't
<balloons> I saw it failed only on utopic. I asked it to run again
<balloons> elfy, so yea, it failed again same error. I wonder why only utopic is failing
<elopio> balloons: oh, that's a good finding. I didn't notice it was working on trusty
<balloons> elopio, so I saw francis was looking at some things. do we think we can get this landed today?
<elfy> balloons: tabfail? or some esoteric thing I should know about?
<balloons> elfy, ?
<elfy> you pinged me
<balloons> ohh? I don't see where I did that, haha
<balloons> but since you are here.. Hello!
<elfy> hi :)
<elfy> so tabfail only - just double checking :)
<elopio> balloons: sorry, i was in a meeting
<elopio> looking what he said...
<elopio> balloons: the test passed once on utopic yesterday
<elopio> let me try something on the debug branch...
<elopio> balloons: are  you running utopic?
<balloons> elopio, I just upgraded to utopic and trashed my box
<balloons> so, I was on step ahead of you on that
<balloons> elopio, I'm publishing your page-object model today.. Just doing a conversion to html and some edits. I'll give you a holler when it goes up and you can further suggest edits if needed ;-)
<balloons> it looks nice1
<balloons> whew.. anyone else running utopic?
<Letozaf_> balloons, on desktop ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes indeed
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am
<balloons> does recovery mode work for you? I'm guessing you might not have needed to test it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes you're right haven't needed to test it yet :) so I will have to try it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, I booted into recovery mode and had no problems, do I have to do something special in it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, nope.. mine's just a little broken at the moment, so it must just be me
<balloons> my upgrade to utopic did not go well
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I found out now that I have 4 evernote accounts in accounts settings, must have happened while running reminders-app tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will delete them and run the tests again to see if they stay after
<balloons> Letozaf_, in trunk now with reminders is code to prevent it from messing with your stuff
<balloons> basically it doesn't mess around in /home anymore
<balloons> so this shouldn't be an issue going forward :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, well the tests fail now, yesterday they worked :( and I got the 4 evernote accounts back, suppose I will have to wait for you guys to finish the work you are doing on reminders
<balloons> Letozaf_, well you need to rebase your branch to trunk to get it
<balloons> and leo's branch has changed too ofc
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-) ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, but should I do it now or wait a bit ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I think everything is fine on your end. You confirmed it worked, so I would wait till the dust settles
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<elopio> alesage: review please, if you are still here
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper-pick_time/+merge/218915
<alesage> elopio, will have a look in a bit
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-10
<TheLordOfTime> o/
#ubuntu-quality 2014-05-11
<surfontech_> hi all   , i just created a website with a tutorial,software,script cgi, free hosting... directory , i have a section dedicated to Ubuntu ...http://surfontech.com/tutorial/Ubuntu ...check it out  .. :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-04
<balloons> elfy, I swapped the laptop over to xubuntu this past weekend :-)
<balloons> i didn't install the whole thing though, just a few select packages to keep it minimal. I ended up going with a single bar at the top. It's zippy and pleasant. I think it'll stick around for a bit
<balloons> been 2 years? maybe more since I've run it as a DE
<elfy> balloons: nice one :)
<elfy> it's certainly different than it was a couple of years ago
<balloons> yes it is. I like the changes.. last time I ran xubuntu I remember liking the bottom bar, but don't now
<balloons> also, it's interesting you can move the bar to the side. I don't remember that from last time/
<elfy> pretty sure you could move to the side, having it in deskbar at side is new(ish)
<elfy> I find it hard to remember to be honest - pretty soon I'll have forgotten 15.04 too ;)
<balloons> elopio_, are you ready to present tomorrow ? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22453/autopilot-helpers/
<balloons> veebers isn't about yet to ask :-)
<pvsenan> balloons, hi
<balloons> pvsenan, hello!
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy to you as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, howdy :)
<pvsenan> balloons, How are you ?. I just moved to Sweden :)
<balloons> Sweden? wow, quite a move!
<pvsenan> balloons, my employer want me here so I moved. By the way is there anything left in automation so that I can write some code :)
<alesage_> wxl ping
<balloons> pvsenan, there's plenty of automation fun to be had
<balloons> just ask Letozaf_ :-)
<balloons> pvsenan, did you ever learn about writing qmltests?
<pvsenan> balloons, no not yet. Is it in python ?
<balloons> pvsenan, check out https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/quality/. There's some more goodies in there since you last saw the site I'm sure
<pvsenan> balloons, Thanks, I'll come back after reading
<balloons> pvsenan, lower level tests for the qml apps are written in qml as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, pvsenan yeah lots of fun :-P
<balloons> they are easier to write than AP tests, but plenty of autopilot tests to write as well.
<balloons> pvsenan, if you want to hop in again on the autopilot side of things, anything in this list works: http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/core-apps-test-sponsoring.html
<balloons> priority wise, I would say the terminal, calculator and doc viewer teams all would love to have someone help them out
<balloons> I'm happy to introduce you :-)
<pvsenan> balloons, Great.. a lot of stuff and a lot of fun
<balloons> pvsenan, I don't think you ever worked on a core app did you?
<balloons> perhaps I'm getting ahead of things.. do you know what they are? :-)
<pvsenan> balloons, no. I wrote test for disk usage analyzer and after that I didnt do anything
<balloons> pvsenan, so the community core apps are a group of default applications for ubuntu touch. They are written entirely by the community of volunteers like yourself
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<balloons> they each have a development team who works on them. from the quality side, we like to help out by writing and fixing there testcases.
<pvsenan> balloons, sounds interesting. I think I setup calendar app long time ago
<balloons> pvsenan, indeed. Why don't you try checking out one of the apps right now and we'll make sure you can run the tests, give you a quick tour / overview
<pvsenan> balloons, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/ for installation ?
<balloons> pvsenan, like for instance calendar since you mentioned it
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<balloons> cd tests/autopilot
<balloons> autopilot3 list calendar_app
<pvsenan> balloons, I have some problem while running  List http://paste.ubuntu.com/10986353/
<balloons> pvsenan, gotcha. So you need the meta package "ubuntu-sdk". Are you on vivid or ?
<pvsenan> balloons, 15.04
<balloons> pvsenan, excellent. Just install that package and you should be all set
<pvsenan> balloons, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk ? its 852 MB ?
<balloons> pvsenan, yes.. and yea, it's going to pull in lots of stuff
<balloons> you don't technically need all of it just for calendar, but it's helpful to just get everything
<pvsenan> balloons, just started..  will be back once it is complete
<balloons> Letozaf_, what are you up to these days? calendar changes all work out ok?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am working on Docviewer app: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/test-toc/+merge/258082
<Letozaf_> balloons, calendar app is waiting for a reply: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-dayview-default-view
<elopio_> balloons: making the final preparations...
<elopio_> I'll be ready
<balloons> elopio_, awesome!
<balloons> Letozaf_, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, yw
<pvsenan> balloons, I am still facing issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/10986464/
<balloons> pvsenan, let me see
<balloons> pvsenan, ahh right
<balloons> pvsenan, you also need address-book-service-testability
<balloons> and python3-dateutil if you don't have it
<balloons> I'm taking this from the depends listed in the debian/control file and click/manifest.json.in  in the project
<pvsenan> balloons, ran 33 tests and 10 failed
<balloons> pvsenan, awesome, so it ran at least :-)
<balloons> Now, to prevent you from losing keyboard and mouse in the future, you can use a tool called autopilot3 sandbox to run tests. autopilot3-sandbox-run -X calendar_app
<balloons> this will spawn a nested xserver window and run tests inside
<balloons> you already have it installed, it should "just work" a slong as you have Xephyr installed. sudo apt-get install xserver-xephyr
<pvsenan> balloons, let me check
<pvsenan> balloons, got error xvfb and after installing that test run started
<knome> balloons, does that mean we will have some test reports from you?
<balloons> pvsenan, great. now you will find qml is much easier to write tests for. If you look at calendar app tests, you'll see 2 __init__.py files. One contains helper methods we've written, the other contains the testcase class and setup/launch stuff
<balloons> the tests themselves are in tests/autopilot/calendar_app/tests/ inside individual py files. Best to look at those first and reference the other files
<balloons> take a look at test_add_new_event_with_default_values, in test_new_event.py. It's easy to read, and things are abstracted away nicely for re-use
<balloons> knome, for xubuntu you mean?
<knome> balloons, yes of course
<balloons> knome, :-) It's technically the wife's laptop now so I'm not sure she'll want to run devel or not (I sometimes make her). But I will be using it, and certainly would report issues if I find them
<balloons> nothing odd yet.. expect so different interaction than expected with indicators
<balloons> xfce has some built-in stuff, then there's re-using unity indicators
<balloons> it was confusing since I didn't take the xubuntu-desktop meta-package, which I'm sure has a sane default layout
<knome> balloons, yep..
<balloons> otherwise smooth sailing
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-05
<elopio_> veebers: do you have any reply for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/autopilot/fix-gcalctool-desktop-file/+merge/256702
<elopio_> I wanted to tell him to change his test to do a normal launch hardcoding the app info in his branch instead, but I'm not sure if you have other plans.
<veebers> elopio_: lol that fix is the opposite of the fix that we needed recently for autopilot. I have no comment, a quick fix for the legacy branch seems fine
<veebers> I want to fix that within autopilot though, it's pretty crummy
<veebers> elopio_: I'm off, I might be back later though
<veebers> elopio_: to answer your questions: legacy reasons :-) this is really old part of autopilot / unity7 tests (i.e. launching known apps to test the desktop with).
<pitti> jibel: FTR, I created wily i386/amd64 VMs everywhere, and updated most vivid->wily things in lp:a-p-t
<pitti> jibel: so I guess we'll need to copy the jobs now, to give adt-britney something to chew? :-)
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<jibel> pitti, yep, I'll create the views on jenkins
<pitti> jibel: the views are nice of course, but what will cause the actual jobs to get created? does that need further changes somewhere?
<pitti> jibel: or just the RELEASE= bit in a-p-t?
<jibel> pitti, no, that won't create the job, I'll create the job afterwards, otherwise I won't be able to see what is created automatically
<jibel> actually I might not be able to do that anymore, they removed my privileges
<jibel> I'll try
<pitti> jibel: want me to copy/set up setup-testbed and setup-lxc for now?
<pitti> jibel: or will that get in the way of your mass-copy?
<jibel> pitti, i'll do it
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> jibel: we'll need to leave setup-testbed disabled for now (I'll update the VMs manually every now and then until we get cloud images)
<jibel> pitti, you setup proposed-migration on snakefruit?
<pitti> jibel: I didn't; if you tell me how, I'm happy to
<jibel> pitti, someone did it apparently
<pitti> jibel: then infinity, I guess
<pitti> jibel: he asked me this morning about adt-britney support for wily
<jibel> ok
<pitti> jibel: I pulled a-p-t there now
<pitti> jibel: can we disable the old-style VMs part in http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-adt-setup-testbed/configure and enable your new DKMS bit now?
<jibel> pitti, no, not yet, we still need it for custom kernels
<pitti> jibel: I'll verify and enable setup-lxc
<pitti> jibel: ah, I'll build the old-style VMs for wily on wazn then
<jibel> pitti, the new dkms bit only works for the default kernle
<pitti> jibel: ok; can we still turn this on to see how it goes?
<jibel> pitti, sure, I'll push the code
<jibel> pitti, don't you prefer to wait for a first successful run of britney?
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok
<dkessel> DanChapman: thanks for wanting to look into the automatic image testing issues!
<brendand_> ubuntu-qa - a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity-scope-click/wait_for_search_button/+merge/258002 much appreciated
<davmor2> brendand_: why the _ ?
<brendand_> davmor2, dunno
<brendand_> davmor2, won't let me change it
<brendand_> davmor2, probably someone else logged in with it
<jibel> pitti, there are 2 jobs in the queue but no executors
<pitti> jibel: because of the long build queue?
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-adt-mpich/1/console
<pitti> jibel: that just says that it's waiting for an executor?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<jibel> pitti, new glibc in vivid?
<pitti> jibel: new KDE
<jibel> ah
<jibel> + new kernel
<pitti> jibel: old-style VMs created for wily on wazn
<jibel> pitti, thanks, I'll find some time to finish porting the old-style dkms tests to autopkgtest
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/AutoPkgTest/ \o/
<jibel> pitti, do you want me to trigger $world for wily or wait a bit?
<pitti> jibel: oh, do we need to? i. e. not just copy the last successful result?
<jibel> pitti, no we don't have to
<pitti> jibel: if so, sure -- aside from armhf the queues have caught up
<pitti> but we need to copy the last successful vivid result either way, no?
<jibel> pitti, history has been copied over from vivid, it's all good
<pitti> to detect regressions
<pitti> ah, great
<pitti> jibel: many thanks
<jibel> lets save some CPU cycle and some trees :)
<jibel> pitti, I'll wait next publisher run to make sure results are copied back to britney and push the code to enable dkms
<pitti> \o/
<jibel> pitti, results have been synced. pushing the patch for dkms
<jibel> well, I've to fix the grep-dctrl command first :)
<jibel> pitti, the expression in detect in autodep8 returns 23 dkms packages while there are 40 in vivid
<jibel> with main, universe, restricted and multiverse enabled
<jibel> nm, if I consider all the apt index files it's better :)
<jibel> pitti, so, there'll be some dkms packages missing because proposed migration only uses sources files
<jibel> for example there is nothing in restricted_source that tells if nvidia is a dkms package or not
<pitti> jibel: ah, I thought we were looking at binary packages
<pitti> jibel: wrote that down as TODO, it's quick email/UOS time now
<jibel> pitti, proposed-migration reads source packages for an XS-Testsuite header matching autopkgtest. The place where we added dkms detection will read the same sources
<jibel> pitti, anyway we can start with that
<pitti> jibel: agreed, let's see how these 24 perform now
<jibel> pitti, okay to push http://paste.ubuntu.com/10990321/ ?
<jibel> pitti, it's basically the same thing we did at the sprint fixed to be python compliant
<jibel> (removed some quotes and escape characters and use source files instead of debian/control)
<pitti> jibel: LGTM, let's roll with that and see how it goes?
<pitti> jibel: and we'll refine later (maybe just add a static list for now)
<jibel> pitti, pushed
<pitti> jibel: go, go, go! :-)
<pitti> jibel: now we just need to upload something which triggers them :)
<jibel> pitti, I'll tail britney's logs before cjwatson pings me telling I broke it ;)
<elopio> vila: fgimenez: published the trusty versions.
<elopio> I think. I'm still a newbie with ppas.
<fgimenez> elopio, ok thanks lot, i'll relaunch the job
<vila> elopio: right, you copied the vivid versions ;) recipes are a bit easier to build for multiple releases at once (and provide clearer versions too IMO)
<fgimenez> elopio, perfect, it liked your ppa ;)
<elopio> vila: how do I make a recipe?
<elopio> ah, nevermind. I'll just search the launchpad docs when I have some free time.
<vila> elopio: from a branch you click the 'Create packaging recipe' button
<vila> elopio: the most painful part is to select the target PPA in the huge list
<tych0> hello
<alesage> balloons receiving some bad news about the LXD session, tych0 realizing he has a conflict
<balloons> tych0, ohh.. when can we reschedule?
<tych0> balloons: i could do tomorrow at the same time?
<balloons> alesage, you should have the power to move things around.
<balloons> tych0, we are full schedule but we can try and fit. if you can't do it today, you can't do it :-)
<tych0> balloons: yeah, sorry
<balloons> meaning, we'll make it work for later
<alesage> balloons, will this make a conflict with an existing session? --right ok
<tych0> well, or anyt ime really
<balloons> sorry, not to confuse. I mean, if today doesn't work, pull it off the schedule and we'll make it work later
<tych0> balloons: sure, understood
<balloons> but it will be hard. just have a look at the schedule and see
<alesage> balloons, tych0 there's an empty slot Thursday 16:00 ?
<alesage> tych0, which I think is 3:00 PM for you?
<tych0> alesage: 1600 UTC?
<alesage> tych0, yessir
<tych0> hm, i think that's 10AM MDT unless i'm misunderstanding
<alesage> tych0, or sorry, 10:00 AM my mistake in CO
<tych0> but yeah, that works
<alesage> tych0, you're right, I'm bad at math
<alesage> tycho ok I'll move the session if you're willing :)
<tych0> alesage: sure, works for me
<alesage> tych0, great
<balloons> elopio, ready for the helpers session.
<elopio> balloons: almost, just recording the last demo.
<balloons> I'll set everything up
<elopio> balloons: can you send the official documentation links to the channel when we start?
<elopio> I have my history full of old links
<balloons> elopio, yes
<elopio> veebers: #ubuntu-uos-appdev
<elopio> balloons: the three unity8 branches are in a silo. After that lands, we can propose the namespace refactor + sphinx.
<balloons> elopio, awesomeness
<bip> Hello :)
<bip> All to work? ;-)
<elopio> bip: hello
<bip> Hello elopio :)
<Noskcaj> hi bip
<bip> Hey man! sorry for disturb! :)
<Noskcaj> You can test ISOs on virtual machines if you want, it sppeds up the process of testing so most people use VMs
<Noskcaj> *speeds
<bip> Noskcaj: ok. There's a standard option for a good testing? Type 1 Gb ram - 20 gb hdd etc?
<Noskcaj> That should be enough, as long as there is enough hdd space to install, anything should work
<bip> Noskcaj: you're a ISO Tester?
<Noskcaj> I started my ubuntu contributions with iso testing, i mostly do packaging work now
<bip> Noskcaj: perfect i think is a good start for me in this team :)
<Noskcaj> :)
<bip> Noskcaj: can you help me in this startup ?
<Noskcaj> sure.
<Noskcaj> If you're using a GUI, you might want to have a look at the program "testdrive"
<Noskcaj> It's not super well maintained, but it allows you to sync the current iso and automatically makes a VM with it
<bip> Noskcaj: yes on server i got KDE. This becouse i make some Organizzation Test :)
<bip> Donwload.
<bip> Noskcaj: very good idea. Thx you. Now I'm download Vivid-Desktop-amd64.iso (10 min)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-06
<AndChat|272729> I know this isn't the support channel but when I boot into 15.04  it loads me into the grub command line thing
<AndChat|272729> Sorry but for some reason my nickname changed from captonjamason
<elopio_> brendand_: you can do it, but it doesn't look nice.
<elopio_> it's something like Eventually(Equals(10)).match()
<elopio_> you need to put somewhere the first argument, maybe it's inside the match? I can't get that syntax write without looking at the code.
<elopio_> vila: so the webbrowser branch is ready to land, right?
<elopio_> or do you want to iterate on it a little more?
<vila> elopio_: it should be ready
<elopio_> oSoMoN: lets talk about https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/autopkgtest/+merge/256858 when you have some time.
<oSoMoN> elopio_, sure, but not now
<oSoMoN> elopio_, please ping me again tomorrow
<elopio_> oSoMoN: ack.
<elopio_> rhuddie: is it ok if I join you on the card to investigate the install app failure?
<rhuddie> elopio_, that would be excellent
<rhuddie> elopio_, I just saw your note about same issue on krillin. it is easy to reproduce on emulator.
<elopio_> I just saw it once on krillin, in like 30 runs. I have the emulator ready now.
<elopio_> rhuddie: thanks for the document about setting it up. We should probably move that info to the wiki.
<rhuddie> elopio_, it seems to be an issue with signon dialog process
<rhuddie> elopio_, but at least we know that if you have seen the same issue on krillin, then it is not just some weird emulator problem
<elopio_> rhuddie: well, if you have it every time on the emulator, then something there is worst.
<balloons> elfy, knome re: xubuntu, lol, I noticed EVERYTHING that was new in 4.12. I didn't realize it was all brand new :-) http://www.xfce.org/about/tour
<elfy> oh yea - all new and shiny :p
 * bip Hello
<balloons> hello bip
<balloons> come stai?
<bip> Hello balloons ;-) Tutto ok
<bip> balloons: and you? How are you? :)
<balloons> bip, busy busy! it's UOS time, and we're going sessions at the moment
<bip> balloons: UOS time? Whats is?
<balloons> here's the sessions today: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-06/
<bip> balloons: its' wonderful
<bip> balloons: where are you from?
<balloons> bip, the US; I'm in Florid
<balloons> *Florida
<balloons> bip, anyways, UOS is Ubuntu Online Summit. It's an online conference and get together for everyone in the community to talk about ubuntu
<balloons> we're talking about lots of different things across several tracks..
<Letozaf_> hey balloons when you got time I fixed mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-docviewer-app/test-toc/+merge/258082 I also left a reply on one of your comments
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh, sure, let me have a look
<balloons> Letozaf_, some more thoughts. I'm confused about that while loop
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will take a look thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, so why do you need that while loop?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the first or the second or both ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, line 215; +            while (index <= list_items_count):
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have to find the chapter in the TOC, so to find it I read all the items one by one
<Letozaf_> balloons, and that list_items_count is the number of items in the TOC
<balloons> Letozaf_, but aren't you already stepping through the items inside the for loop?
 * Letozaf_ is recaping
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like I put it there initially for a purpose and now it's useless, I got the point
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) Ok, just wanted to make sure I'm not crazy ,heh
<balloons> have to be careful with loops where you don't change the control variables
<Letozaf_> balloons, nooo you're never crazy, maybe I could be lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes you are right, think I got misled by something
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed it, think I got misled inserting Stefano's suggestions into mine without checking well first
<balloons> cool
<Letozaf_> :)
<bip> Hello!
<elopio_> veebers: can you please look here when you have some time? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/fix_base_class/+merge/256519/comments/644908
<elopio_> the only way to keep it working for every individual tests is to add some unused imports.
 * veebers looks
<veebers> elopio_: hmm, I wonder if the new (unreleased) autopilot fixes this. I'll take a look in a little bit and comment on the MP.
<elopio_> veebers: I think not. The problem is that the Browser object is not in the registry.
<elopio_> I think I can fix it by moving it from webbrowser_app.emulators to webbrowser_app. Every test needs to import the top name space.
<elopio_> it's just a patch though.
<elopio_> with the new autopilot we will be able to pass Browser as the base argument when launching, forcing the import. But that also feels wrong because it's not the base of the inheritance hierarchy.
<elopio_> veebers: yes, it works puttin in the top namespace.
<elopio_> maybe it's not so bad. Maybe the webbrowser_app namespace should declare __all__, and we put the app cpo in there.
<veebers> elopio_: hmm, ok. I feel that there should be a better solution that doesn't put the work on the author
<elopio_> veebers: I think it's good to tell the author to be explicit about what he wants. Here we have the problem that the registry is implicit and the author has no way to know what's getting in there.
<elopio_> if we call the argument in launch something like: application_custom_proxy_object=WebbrowserApp, it's explicit and clear what we want.
<elopio_> it makes the registry unnecessary too.
<veebers> elopio_: I don't think it makes the registry unnecessary, but it does cleanup how authors get the right thing entered into it when they need.
<elopio_> veebers: there's still the case where you launch the app from somewhere else.
<elopio_> like when you open the browser from the launcher, the only way to get the right cpo is to do the unused import.
<veebers> hmmm
<veebers> elopio_: so coming back to your first answer, that it's not in the reg. Is it that it's not in the registry at all or that it's not being applied to the proxy object bases?
<elopio_> veebers: it's not in the registry at all. The single test is never hitting the definition of class WebbrowserApp.
<veebers> hmmm
<veebers> elopio_: oh, FYI we've upgraded the warning in autopilot about the CPO not being base to an error
<veebers> This was after working with the addressbook tests
<elopio_> veebers: I saw that. Works for me.
<veebers> elopio_: what do you think of adding a function like 'register_application_cpo' that makes sure that it's in the registry
<veebers> or perhaps a decorator for application CPO classes
<veebers> That's really more of a quickfix/bandaid as it doesn't change the behaviour really, but smooths it over a litle
<elopio_> veebers: a decorator will still need somebody to import or instantiate that class.
<elopio_> register_application_cpo sounds weird but explicit, so that's better in my opinion.
<elopio_> I'm thinking of making a lauch class method in the application cpo class.
<elopio_> if that's the recommended way of launching it, we will be sure that it is explicitly imported and the registry is an implementation detail the test won't care about.
<elopio_> that would leave only the case for when the app is launched externally, which we could solve with something like register_application_cpo.
<elopio_> this sounds like another topic to discuss during the sprint with the whole team.
<veebers> elopio_: as long as we still have time for it on the sprint :-) I think we have _heaps_ to discuss (which is good, as long as we get through it).
<veebers> elopio_:  the intention of the decorator would be to explicity put it in the registry
<veebers> (much like what register_app_cpo would do
<elopio_> veebers: but when is the decorator executed?
<elopio_> when the class is instantiated?
<veebers> elopio_: on a class? I'm not to sure, it was an idea that I hadn't thought through to implementation :L-)
<elopio_> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-07
<veebers> elopio_: you still around perchance?
<veebers> I guess not, it'll be late
<elopio_> veebers: I am, but only for a few more minutes.
<veebers> elopio_: Have commented and approved on the web browser MP. I'm not sure what's required to run the tests from the branch though
<veebers> Running from the installed worked, cd-ing into trunk or any code branch they failed
<veebers> I think I had something else to tell you but I've forgotten now :-)
<elopio_> veebers: yes, that's what I did. Just install it, as we are not changing the binary in this branch.
<veebers> elopio_: remind me, process for getting card on backlog for us, just bang it in on the board or email it to jfunk?
<veebers> Last time I emailed a suggested list I never heard from anyone
<elopio_> veebers: yes, email to jfunk. Copying the list wouldn't hurt.
<elopio_> if it goes ignored, ping me and I'll make some noise :)
<veebers> elopio_: awesome cheers, had already sent the email, will fwd
<vila> veebers: you still around perchance?
<vila> I guess not, it'll be late
<vila> (shamelessly copy/pasting ;-D)
<veebers> vila: heh, I've just come in now to close my client that I left open :-) I have a couple of minutes if you like
<vila> veebers: thanks ! But I've kicked off rebuilds already
<vila> veebers: still running
<veebers> vila: nice thanks :-) Yeah I didn't get very far with that today unfortunately, there was issues in the lab I understand
<veebers> vila: also I see in passing mention of better plans (xvfb et. al) being discussed which is awesome news
<veebers> heh you've mentioned the outage in the card already :-)
<veebers> right I'm off, see you all o/
<balloons> flexiondotorg, ping
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Pong
<balloons> flexiondotorg, ohh, I see you are all set for the session
<balloons> lol, there you are :-)
<balloons> I just saw the message from last night. I wanted to make sure you were a-ok for the session as there's 3 show and tells and something else I have to host at the same time
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Well, mostly all set. No idea what happens with the hangout exactly. But I tested all my equipment last night.
<balloons> so the track leads are stretched thin ;-) Thanks for being all set
<balloons> flexiondotorg, ahh.. that's simple enough
<balloons> flexiondotorg, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<balloons> you just copy and paste the hangout and youtube link into the session page and it will update
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Thanks.
<elopio_> vila: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1452300/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452300 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Reboot takes too long" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<vila> elopio_: lol@cross-channels ping on different topics ;)
<vila> elopio_: looks like the bug has been reproduced already, the regression is a good idea though, file a card ?
<vila> elopio_: the timing will need to be device specific though (whatever margin is acceptable)
<bip> balloons: ping :)
<balloons> elfy, did you not get my email from days ago about the automatic image testng?
<balloons> anyways, yes i see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Ubiquity/view/Xubuntu/rssFailed
<tnt1> when filing a upstream kernel bug (bug#1447331) do i put all the info requested in a one text file?
<elfy> balloons: I'm just a bit confused at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/desktop/
<elfy> I assume that's just Ubuntu
<elfy> basically given how much testing we get done mid milestone - I was hoping that jenkins would be working, so I could assume that basically we booted
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-08
<elopio_> ToyKeeper: ping. Do you know the version number of an arale image for 2 weeks ago?
<elopio_> oh, I have in my cache image #184, which seems to be from around april 24th.
<elopio_> trying that one.
<ToyKeeper> elopio_: capomastro 15 is about that age.
 * bip Buongiorno
<pitti> jibel: hm, did you change anything in the autopkgtest email notifications?
<pitti> I haven't gotten anything new today, and I fixed several tests
<elopio_> rhuddie: for the sdk sprint you will need to learn QML.
<elopio_> I found it useful the lightning talk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/LightningTalks#November_27th.2C_14:00_-_14:30_UTC
<elopio_> and the cadaques book: http://qmlbook.github.io/
<elopio_> let me know if you need a hand with that, and we can pair.
<rhuddie> elopio_, I've been meaning to learn it better, so now I have a good reason
<rhuddie> elopio_, thanks for the tips. I'll let you know if any queries
<elopio_> rhuddie: no need to be an expert, but it would be good to pair with the developers and understand what they are doing.
<elopio_> while pairing, we can ask questions so we become experts at some point :)
<rhuddie> elopio_, sounds good
<elopio_> also, we need to start attending meetings in pairs so I stop attending all of them.
<elopio_> on monday I see brendand_ packed full with scrum.
<elopio_> fgimenez and rhuddie: can you join me? there's system apps at 14 UTC, and phonedations at 15 UTC.
<elopio_> you can choose the one you prefer.
<rhuddie> elopio_, sure, system apps would be fine
<fgimenez> elopio_, ok no problem, rhuddie any preference? i'm ok with any of them
<fgimenez> rhuddie, ok :)
<elopio_> good, thanks.
<elopio_> these are the planning meetings, so just as we do, they clarify the cards on the first part of the meeting.
<elopio_> what I've been doing is mostly listen, and be around in case they have a test question.
<elopio_> then they start the planning poker, so I leave because I don't get to vote if I'm not going to work with them.
<elopio_> the idea is that at some point, we define the tests for the cards before they do this planning meeting. And once we start doing this embedded tester role, we will be part of the team so we get a vote on the workload estimates.
<elopio_> for now, mainly watching and learning.
<brendand_> elopio_, 30 mins is not packed full
<elopio_> brendand_: on monday I see standup, strategy and refinement.
<brendand_> elopio_, strategy is not scrum
<elopio_> so you have only 30 minuntes not overlapping with the planning meetings.
<elopio_> brendand_: do you want to attend one of the meetings?
<brendand_> elopio_, which planning meetings?
<elopio_> brendand_: system apps and phonedations.
<brendand_> elopio_, well i could i suppose
<fgimenez> have a nice weekend o/
 * bip Back :)
<elopio_> I need to take my moto to the mechanic.
<elopio_> if somebody needs me, try telegram.
<tnt1> hey balloons, can me help with git bisect, finding a kernel bug?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-05-09
<jibel> pitti, last notification I received from autopkgtest was on May 7th. FW issue maybe?
<jibel> pitti, and I don't have access to the logs, it'll have to wait Monday for the CI team
<jibel> pitti, yeah, very likely a fw rule changed. there are connection time out to the smtp server
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-11
<balloons> pitti, I lost my notes on the best way to mimic autopkgtest runs locally. I believe you recommended qemu instead of lxd for instance. Do I adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud, then use that image?
<pitti> balloons: -qemu approximates best what happens in production, but if a test works in lxd or lxc, do use that of course
<pitti> balloons: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html is the official docs
<pitti> balloons: but I run most tests in lxd these days (man adt-virt-lxd)
<pitti> balloons: note that there are no yakkety cloud images yet, so if you want to use qemu, you need to build a xenial image, launch that in qemu, and dist-upgrade
<balloons> pitti, so I'm trying to debug the juju failures in yakkety, so I ran sudo adt-run juju-core --apt-pocket=proposed --- lxd lco:ubuntu/yakkety/amd64 to get around that
<balloons> which complained about needing source uris :-)
<balloons> so I guess either way I need to make a xenial image and upgrade it?
<pitti> balloons: no sudo with lxd, please
<pitti> balloons: and lco: is spelled images: now (and present by default); current manpages are adjusted to that
<pitti> balloons: anyway, images.linuxcontainers.org don't ship deb-src indeed, so --apt-source tests don't work
<pitti> balloons: hence adt-build-lxd
<pitti> (which is also explained in adt-virt-lxd manpage)
<pitti> you also want that to use your local proxy, use eatmydata, etc.
<balloons> ack, ty pitti. You are right, it is in the manpage rather succintly.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-05-12
<flocculant> cyphermox: did you know about bug 1577540 ?
<ubot5> bug 1577540 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Yakkety) "ubi-console-setup failing on yakkety images" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577540
<flocculant> wxl: if you've 5 minutes could you check https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/ubuntu-manual-tests/imageupdate/+merge/294559
<flocculant> once that one's correct - I'll update all that need it doing :|
<wxl> flocculant: laptop is at home :(
<flocculant> wxl: not a rush - just forgot to put a name on the proposal - and the coin said ask you :)
<wxl> hah
<wxl> flocculant: could you do me a favor (since i deleted my original mail about the subject) and put me down as a reviewer? i'll make sure it gets done
<flocculant> there's 19 to deal with that I can find
<flocculant> wxl: done
<flocculant> tia
<wxl> thx
<flocculant> no - thank you :)
<wxl> no, i said thank you first
<wxl> therefore, i win :)
<flocculant> I said tia
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> fine
<flocculant> that's so obviously thanks in advance \o/
<flocculant> ha ha ha
#ubuntu-quality 2017-05-08
<fili> I have upgraded Ubuntu 16.04 (LTS) with Ubuntu 16.10 and there are a lot of problems
#ubuntu-quality 2017-05-09
<teward> hggdh: bdmurray: can one or both of you break up the argument taking place on the discussion thread about the bug guide rewrites?  And maybe forcibly silence the thread for a few days?
<teward> this is going on several-weeks of arguments
<teward> and i'm starting to get annoyed at it (but don't want to unsub from the list)
<flocculant> teward: ... I was filtering a person to trash - but then I see the posts in replies
<teward> flocculant: and herein lies why i'm pinging both a CC member *and* the bug master
<flocculant> :)
<teward> one because bdmurray can make a "Leave the guide alone for now" decision, and hggdh because this is a continuing ongoing issue that needs intervention
<flocculant> yea I know
<flocculant> I'm all for making wiki pages more useful - but castrating them isn't imo useful
<flocculant> some of those bug pages I look at and facepalm tbh - and I've looked at them for years :)
<flocculant> I think the idea is a good one - implementation is key :D
<teward> just gonna say this, wxl said what was on all our minds, not me.  I have no part in stating that about Alberto.
<teward> stating what was stated*
<teward> (though he's pretty accurate with his reply)
<wxl> i tried to be fair
<wxl> but honest
<flocculant> reads fine wxl :)
<teward> wxl: indeed. i meant the last paragraph.
<teward> s/meant/was referring to/
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i wasn't trying to say "get out"
<wxl> but more like "the grass is always greener on the other side"
<teward> ^
<wxl> i just hope he gets it
<flocculant> indeed
<wxl> i've been trying to keep my mouth shut but that last one
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> "i'm gonna save ubuntu singlehandedly by totally ripping out this wiki page"
<wxl> give me a break
<wxl> </rant>
<bdmurray> I thought somebody mentioned bringing him up to the CC in #ubuntu-devel yesterday.
<flocculant> it was always going to go wrong when wwII invoked
<teward> bdmurray: IIRC he's already at the CC level
<wxl> that is true and it did happen, bdmurray
<teward> i've poked hggdh previously
<teward> it's on the verge of me asking it to be escalated again
<teward> regardless, we need the argument squished
<teward> i'm tired of reading it.
<teward> and I bet everyone else is too
<flocculant> ...
<wxl> gsilvapt mentioned something to them (twice) and i provided a rather long analysis including measuring his actions against the CoC
<wxl> the CC often doesn't move very quickly
<wxl> that's actually a good thing
<wxl> but in this case, we deal with the irritation in the meanwhile
<wxl> i don't think it would be a bad thing if more people pinged the cc about it
<flocculant> consider yourself pinged then
<wxl> s/yourself/them/ ?
<bdmurray> I think the process is to send them an email
<wxl> yes that
<flocculant> I thought you were CC ?
<wxl> not i
<wxl> i'm lococouncil (not for long) and membership board
<wxl> i've applied but no one wanted me :'''(
<flocculant> oh - got that wrong then
<wxl> (just kidding)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-05-10
<tsimonq2> wxl: one day... lol
<wxl> XD
#ubuntu-quality 2017-05-12
<flocculant> tsimonq2: bug 1690305
<ubot5> bug 1690305 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "remove network content from no internet testcase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690305
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ack
<tsimonq2> flocculant: On my todo list now
<flocculant> okey doke
<flocculant> no rush obviously :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<flocculant> teward: we'll see
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> 👉👈
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I have an other question,anyone know how many are the minimum requirements for Lubuntu? Ubuntu Cinnamon and ubuntudde?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> It is right? :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Can it be used with so little RAM?😳😳 (re @ForEverAlsius: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I'm just joking around. I read the part where you said it could not be called that lol. (re @ItzSwirlz: Please tell me where everyone is getting “Cinbuntu” or “Cinnabuntu “)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You need 2 - 3 gb cinnamon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Ok tks, (re @ItzSwirlz: You need 2 - 3 gb cinnamon)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Lubuntu will run with less than 1G of RAM but you may be limited in the applications you run. Much of the modern web will be the limiting factor. (re @ForEverAlsius: Can it be used with so little RAM?😳😳)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> Ok, tks,
<oerheks> 64 bit - 4 gb minimum.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> So would it be okay? :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius>  (edited)So would it be okay? :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ForEverAlsius> I did not put Ubuntu Studio why I use it at work and I want to talk about it at another time ...😅😅😅
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Woah..  We already have Groovy Gorilla Daily builds?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Just deiced to update the zync daily download script to say 20.10 and groovy instead of the 20.04 focal.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> And ran it I was surprised that there was stuff already....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Forwarded from troyBORG: Just randomly thinking about Ubuntu 20.10's code name.   Made me think of this.. :
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop arm64 [Groovy Daily] (20200504) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200504.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 27 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<lotuspsychje> groovy :p
<guiverc> :)  lotuspsychje
<shaban238> hello guys, im writing here as i was not able to sign in the #ubuntu group. im getting multiple crashes from blueman in ubuntu 20.04. im sure that its not due my laptop. i foud a bug reported in march about the same thing. anyone knows if this is common? thnks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/413/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Groovy ISO builds are now availabe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Groovy ISO builds are now available (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> However 20.04.1 will come out before Groovy-a.k.a when Eoan ends-so instead I strongly suggest http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (focal daily)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But if you ever get bored always go to groovy to see whats new
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-06
<terpicus> hello
<terpicus> can anyone hear me ?
<guiverc> terpicus, maybe use #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat..
<teward> hggdh: sbeattie: jibel: any of you want to squish an email address from the -quality access list due to spamming?
<teward> (mailing list)
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> teward: to accelerate -- which email/user?
<teward> the only item in today's emails
<teward> lemme pull it out of my junk mail
<teward> ajbiz11[@]g***********.**m
<teward> note: forged from address was noted in the analysis of the message yet it still made it to the list
<teward> so that user -> moderation queue might be a good thing for now
<hggdh> teward: I cannot see any new emails from ajbiz11 anywhere in -quality (except from about 7 years go)
<teward> 1 moment
<teward> hggdh: then your junk filter caught it
<teward> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2020-May/007239.html
<teward> it's there :P
<teward> mine let it through because -quality list but triggered spamscore >= 19 with the number of things I detect on
<hggdh> heh, I did not get itah, found it in the spam cemetery
<teward> hggdh: heh.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zfv8fJXxhf/ is all the spam triggers it had going through my mail gateway
<hggdh> it seems to be simple email spoofing. Headers say it was sent from toho-shoji.co.jp to the email server at c.c
<hggdh> and jeez, the ampunt of spam I have been receiving is amazing. Another result from covid-19, I guess, many more home systems powered on
 * Eickmeyer salts teward heavily
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-07
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Windows 10 Bleeds Users While Ubuntu Linux Enjoys An Astonishing Increase
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/05/06/windows-10-is-bleeding-users-while-ubuntu-linux-enjoys-an-astonishing-increase/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Does anyone know who made that picture? Because it's awesome!!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Jason probs made it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I like it too
<guiverc> thanks for link @Zachariah..  (we may use it in next uwn)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> No problem! It's because of all the great work you guys have been doing to make Linux more usable by the general public!
<Karp39> Afternoon QA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Afternoon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> anyone up on snaps, as i'm running xubuntu and every time i run software updater, its trying to reinstall the snap store after i removed it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> oops @philipz ... I did ping in ubuntu flavors irc about this when I found the same thing in ubuntu budgie.  Since you have gnome-software as a recommendation in your seeds, update manager will "upgrade" it to a snap
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> your seed needs to be adjusted to make gnome-software a dependency
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @fossfreedom not sure i follow how to do this
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this is how it appears in update manager https://imgur.com/yJxyjZD.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> suggest tag your fellow xubuntu devs - its a feature - perhaps undesirable in 20.04 xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> unfortunately for xubuntu upgraders or 20.04 installations they will have been "upgraded" to the snap by now when they run update-manager.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> The way to resolve for now is to sudo apt install gnome-software
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> then update manager will not try to upgrade it to a snap
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep the snap store started bugging me when i installed the 20.04 daily build a week before its release
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep that seems to have stopped it (re @fossfreedom: The way to resolve for now is to sudo apt install gnome-software)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-08
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I found a bug in firefox just started today...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Vp59NCGPF/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> after discoverer updates today...firefox crashes plasma...see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Vp59NCGPF/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> when I try ubuntu-bug firefox...again plasma crashes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> maybe I need to change my  default browser to opera and try ubuntu-bug again...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> I changed my browser to opera...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Bradlee> and still, got a crash in plasma
#ubuntu-quality 2020-05-09
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills @Sick_Rimmit this is for you guys (re @Bradlee: I found a bug in firefox just started today...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Bradlee Hey thanks. So steps to repo are, 1.) from ISO install, run Firefox (all is ok) 2.) Do discover updates. 3.) Run Firefox, and it crashes. I'll try to get that happening on my machine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Sick_Rimmit> Hey Bradlee so I tried that on a new installation, and hardware, not VM and it seems OK for me 😁
